# Cubase 10.0.40 Maintenance Update Released Today



## PaulieDC (Sep 4, 2019)

Steinberg had every Cubase 10 user a bit nervous with the not-so-stable 10.0.30, but the list of fixes in .40 is pretty substantial. I think, based on programmer wording, they fixed the .30 issue were notes would cut out especially when using CC123 (that one is all over the Steinberg forums). Here's the list of all the fixes.

775MB download, so they definitely did stuff.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 4, 2019)

Cool - thanks for the heads up. Right after this next delivery I'll update. Hoping for more stability as well. Others noticed any issues with .40?


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 4, 2019)

There is also a brand new update for the eLicenser available. Works great.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Sep 4, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> There is also a brand new update for the eLicenser available. Works great.


Yep. And you need it. Because the latest Windows 10 Update again breaks the old eLicenser stuff, as always.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 4, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Yep. And you need it. Because the latest Windows 10 Update again breaks the old eLicenser stuff, as always.



ALWAYS a good reminder to update elicenser BEFORE these Cubase updates


----------



## holywilly (Sep 5, 2019)

Cubase Pro 10.0.40 itself is quite nice.

However, it does not play nicely when Cubase Pro connected toVEP 6 (Synchron Player, VI Pro, Kontakt, PLAY inside), a lot of crashes when exporting mixdown; especially when Synchron Player instruments are used.

I think it's the problem of Synchron Player, it does not play nicely.


----------



## novaburst (Sep 5, 2019)

holywilly said:


> Cubase Pro 10.0.40 itself is quite nice.
> 
> However, it does not play nicely when Cubase Pro connected toVEP 6 (Synchron Player, VI Pro, Kontakt, PLAY inside), a lot of crashes when exporting mixdown; especially when Synchron Player instruments are used.
> 
> I think it's the problem of Synchron Player, it does not play nicely.



Have you tried starting new project both in cubase and VEpro and Kontakt and SP rig up a few tracks and try exporting to see how stable it is or if indeed it crashs

If it is consistentint in crashes with a new project I suggest roll back to a previous version when it was stable.


----------



## holywilly (Sep 5, 2019)

novaburst said:


> Have you tried starting new project both in cubase and VEpro and Kontakt and SP rig up a few tracks and try exporting to see how stable it is or if indeed it crashs
> 
> If it is consistentint in crashes with a new project I suggest roll back to a previous version when it was stable.


I update to VEP 7 and miraculously everything works fine, at the moment. Have to work a few days to see how it goes.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Sep 5, 2019)

holywilly said:


> I update to VEP 7 and miraculously everything works fine, at the moment. Have to work a few days to see how it goes.



I started sweating this morning when I updated and then a project I’m working on (I know, should have waited to update) didn’t play back, which is also connected to VEPRO7. No sound at all! 
Re-installed eLicenser and let it run maintenance tasks, and back to normal! Phewww


----------



## holywilly (Sep 5, 2019)

Sadly I still have to press enter twice when “enter cursor position” in the editor (piano roll) in 10.0.4. Are they ever gonna fix this?

Also, it seems like Steinberg has no plan adding video rendering feature in Cubase, I’ve been thinking of crossgrade to Nuendo. Let’s wait what Steinberg will bring to 10.5.


----------



## novaburst (Sep 5, 2019)

holywilly said:


> I update to VEP 7 and miraculously everything works fine, at the moment. Have to work a few days to see how it goes.



I have taking a liking to VEpro 7 totally agree with some indepth use bugs start to appear. But hoping that will not be the case with this update, seems to be pretty solid.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Sep 5, 2019)

PaulieDC said:


> Steinberg had every Cubase 10 user a bit nervous with the not-so-stable 10.0.30, but the list of fixes in .40 is pretty substantial. I think, based on programmer wording, they fixed the .30 issue were notes would cut out especially when using CC123 (that one is all over the Steinberg forums). Here's the list of all the fixes.
> 
> 775MB download, so they definitely did stuff.


WOOP WOOP


----------



## resonate (Sep 5, 2019)

10.0.40 on Mac OS X Sierra

*The Quick controls reverting to default* after Disabling/Enabling the Vi track with QC assigned is still there.... 

can we make some more noise about it? It is such a great workflow to have custom QuickControls assigned to every track that can be disabled in a template... 
the workaround is to save and reload qc preset - then the quick controls load and work properly...

the thread is here:









10.0.40 - Disable/Enable Track do not restore Track Quick Controls settings


Yes, but it’s stated and illustrated above that this bug still remains in 10.5.20.




www.steinberg.net






NoiseBoyUK? Can we count on your Beta testing skills?


----------



## novaburst (Sep 5, 2019)

holywilly said:


> I’ve been thinking of crossgrade to Nuendo.



For video I would always encourage a separate software program and not the half hearted one that is inside your DAW, 

If you rely on a lot of video I would jump at Nuendo.


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 5, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> There is also a brand new update for the eLicenser available. Works great.


Stupid me updates Cubase first... and after that was done, I opened the eLicenser and it fussed at me that it was too old (to which I said join the club). Fortunately downloading the latest installer worked fine, even though I did it after Cubase. I feel like Lando--barely escaping the new and improved Death Star right before it blew. But glad it all works.


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 5, 2019)

novaburst said:


> For video I would always encourage a separate software program and not the half hearted one that is inside your DAW,
> 
> If you rely on a lot of video I would jump at Nuendo.


Is there a known video app that runs on Windows that plays nicely with Cubase 10.whatever?


----------



## novaburst (Sep 6, 2019)

PaulieDC said:


> Is there a known video app that runs on Windows that plays nicely with Cubase 10.whatever?



No at leasr not that I know of but I have always felt you can get better results with an independent movie software. 

Other than that if you are linking up you video and music in depth I would suggest Nuendo.


----------



## AllanH (Sep 6, 2019)

10.0.40 works well for me. I installed the latest elicenser first and the 10.0.40. A couple of big projects ran without any hickups, so looking good so far


----------



## Monkberry (Sep 6, 2019)

10.0.40 update also went well here. Like all, I had to update the eLicenser.


----------



## novaburst (Sep 7, 2019)

Well there is a bug, dont know how significant it is, sometimes when clicking on track names the screen minimizes to the windows bar and you end up looking at a black screen, this could be only related to windows 7 and it does not happen all the time so difficult to replicate certainly happens with mouse clicks has happened 4 to 5 times in about an hour and a half linked up with VEpro

does not interfere with sound and you just click the windows bar to get the full screen back, so first dent in the 10.0.40 armor i guess it can be brushed aside like an annoying fly and there maybe workarounds.

Edit: i think generally its a mouse click bug as it has just happened again when clicking select color .


----------



## colony nofi (Sep 15, 2019)

holywilly said:


> Sadly I still have to press enter twice when “enter cursor position” in the editor (piano roll) in 10.0.4. Are they ever gonna fix this?
> 
> Also, it seems like Steinberg has no plan adding video rendering feature in Cubase, I’ve been thinking of crossgrade to Nuendo. Let’s wait what Steinberg will bring to 10.5.



Video rendering is coming to cubase. SB have mentioned this. From November last year:








Steinberg Forums


A place to discuss and assist with Steinberg products and services.




www.steinberg.net


----------

